# Rachael Ray Nutrish Zero Grain



## jamhajny (Sep 3, 2013)

Hello, my name is Jolee, my puppy arrives either tomorrow or Thursday and I purchased Rachael Ray Nutrish Zero grain dog food for him. On the back of the bag it says to feed puppies as much as they want 3x/day, the food got great reviews from dog food critics but I was wondering if anyone could tell me their personal experience. Thank you


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Never used it myself, but buffet feeding 3 times a day sounds a bit strange as a guideline. It does well on dog food advisor, 4 stars.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

No experience with it but I'm not at all impressed with the ingredients.


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

No experience with this brand in particular, but feeding as much as they want 3x a day seems weird. Some puppies will eat till they pop! Just sayin'. Good luck with the puppy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

jamhajny said:


> Hello, my name is Jolee, my puppy arrives either tomorrow or Thursday and I purchased Rachael Ray Nutrish Zero grain dog food for him. On the back of the bag it says to feed puppies as much as they want 3x/day, the food got great reviews from dog food critics but I was wondering if anyone could tell me their personal experience. Thank you


Hi Jam and WELCOME! 
Congratulations on becoming a German Shepherd owner! Do you plan any particular type of training for your dog?
Curious as to why you chose Rachel Ray's food. I can't say that I've heard of anyone actually using it! IMHO, it is not known for a quality food, and I agree with the others that the recommended feeding is not a good guideline for any breed of dog!
I believe a good choice would have been, Acana, Fromm's, or a Dehydrated food called The Honest Kitchen. Many people on this blog have had great success with these foods and others. You may want to exchange your Nutrish for something that people here are familiar with so that they can help you.
Good luck with your puppy and make sure you post pictures of your little Fur Baby when you get him!
Moms


----------



## jamhajny (Sep 3, 2013)

Thank you. I have a lot of backup plans food wise but with a 4 star rating from Dog Food Adviser and at only $22 for a 14 lb bag I figured it was worth trying. As far as training goes my primary focus at this point is going to be basic obedience through positive reinforcement and redirection. I will work my way up the obedience ladder and pursue a cgc and hopefully take him to Ronald McDonald's Children's Hospital to visit the patients. This will be my first puppy since I was very young, I've always had older rescues because I felt that most old shelter dogs stay old shelter dogs and never get a chance for a loving family. But I wanted a puppy this time because I've always dreamed of it and I just got a new house with a great yard, there's a huge park with hiking just down the street, and my daughter is now at a good age that she would be gentle with a puppy instead of squeeze his head off lol. I chose a German Shepherd because I'm a huge fan, I respect and admire the breed so much for their part in our military and police forces, they are beautiful, intelligent, loyal guardians, and I think I'm up to the task of taking an adorable puppy and teaching him do be a great dog. Thank you all so much for your input, I think I'm going to enjoy being a member of this group very much


----------



## jamhajny (Sep 3, 2013)

And I will add that I definitely don't plan on letting my baby eat all he wants, how much would you recommend? I was planning on 1/2c 3x per day to ensure easy digestion.


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

I was laffing when I read your post cuz just an hour ago I saw someone in the Super Market with Nutrish in her cart. LOL. I thought the same as you "who actually uses that". Now we no. I am weaning Sergeant off BB with Fromm's. Thanks for advice....


----------



## jamhajny (Sep 3, 2013)

Here he is!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

jamhajny said:


> Here he is!


Congratulations new GSD Mommy! 
Good luck sleeping tonite!!!! LOL!!!!!:wild:
Moms


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sergeantsays said:


> I was laffing when I read your post cuz just an hour ago I saw someone in the Super Market with Nutrish in her cart. LOL. I thought the same as you "who actually uses that". Now we no. I am weaning Sergeant off BB with Fromm's. Thanks for advice....


Tooooo funny!!!!
I've been coaching people for many years on dog food and Jolee is the first one to use the Rachel Ray! 
I think you will be happy, ahummm, I mean Sergeant will be happy (LOL) with the grain free Fromms! Remember to take your time and wean slowly!
Keep us posted!
Moms


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Well, u answered my question about weaning ( slowly) and thank you. Another question is do I add probiotics to the Fromms or there is enuff in it already. I really appreciate the help and your babies are gorge. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Jolee, your puppy is adorable. That little girl cant be happier. Good luck and all the best for your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sergeantsays said:


> Well, u answered my question about weaning ( slowly) and thank you. Another question is do I add probiotics to the Fromms or there is enuff in it already. I really appreciate the help and your babies are gorge. ?
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are most welcome!
And Thank You! Your pup looks like a doll!
Fromm's does have SOME: "dried lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried bifidobacterium longum fermentation product, dried lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried enterococcus faecium fermentation product" but it is last on the list (#35), which isn't much. I would add your probiotic at 1/2 rate to keep Sargeant's gut healthy, but again, wean on slowly so as not to cause upset. I'd start with weaning on to the food first. That will be a big enough change. Then when that is completed, and all is well for a week or two, being on full servings of Fromm's, start with a small amount of probiotic's and work up to the half dose mark.

Hope this helps!
Moms


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

Great i will do that. And then hopefully his stool will firm up. I will keep u posted and again your knowledge and help is invaluable. Sarge and i thank u.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Sergeantsays said:


> Great i will do that. And then hopefully his stool will firm up. I will keep u posted and again your knowledge and help is invaluable. Sarge and i thank u.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


My pleasure!
You may want to think about adding a digestive enzyme as it will also help with this problem.
Here are 2:
Healthy Pets Digestive Enzymes for Optimal Digestion - Mercola.com 
Bilex 90 Tablets by Douglas Laboratories This one needs to be crushed between 2 spoons first.
They both have Ox Bile in them to support the liver's production of bile that helps digest fat.

Good luck, and let us know how the Fromm's works for Sarge!


----------



## jamhajny (Sep 3, 2013)

Thanks! Skylee (my daughter) absolutely LOVES our new puppy Bane. He already follows her everywhere. He even slept through the whole night by my bed, no accidents or anything! Very proud mommy!


----------



## Sergeantsays (Jul 6, 2013)

I will try it and will keep u posted. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For feeding amounts 1/2 cup three times a day is not enough for a growing GSD - try 1 cup 3 times a day, and watch your puppy - if he seems ribby - feed a bit more, if he gets rolly-polly, feed less. 

Good luck, he is adorable.


----------

